# Flowering anubias petite



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Finally opened up today. I have this anubias planted on a piece of driftwood right now. Pretty hardy plant. Ill take another pic when the blossoms have opened up a bit.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hehe awesome! Great job!

nice Hygro too!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Thats nice man. I got one of my anubia doign the same thing and I didnt know what the hell it was at the time.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

cool plant... difficult to grow?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

awfraser said:


> cool plant... difficult to grow?


WOW....that nice man


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

awfraser said:


> cool plant... difficult to grow?


anubias would grow if it were thrown in the corner of your closet


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> cool plant... difficult to grow?


anubias would grow if it were thrown in the corner of your closet








[/quote]

They are easy to grow, but i didnt think it was "easy" for them to flower.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for the replys guys. Yea, pretty easy to grow. I wish that the spot algae would finaly subside though. Ongoing battle. I have found with most of my tanks that the green spot is the one algea that survives the competition with the plants. Someday. Here is a tank shot. Still have a few months to fill it in. Low tech though so it takes a bit longer.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

That's a really nice set up.
What fish do you have in there?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> That's a really nice set up.
> What fish do you have in there?


looks like exodons, and some other cichlids. nice plants man! and good luck with the algea


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> cool plant... difficult to grow?


anubias would grow if it were thrown in the corner of your closet








[/quote]

They are easy to grow, but i didnt think it was "easy" for them to flower.
[/quote]

Mine seem to flower with CO2 and medium + lighting. Never had them flower in my low light tanks. I'm sure ferts help too, but mine flowered before I started the Dippy doctorine of adding macros


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> I have found with most of my tanks that the green spot is the one algea that survives the competition with the plants


I can tell you from experience that green spot algea is almost always a sign that your phosphates are too low. 
I will 90% guarantee that is the problem.. If it does not fix the problem, try adding nitrate and phosphate on separate days than micros, especially iron..
Sometimes they bind, and the plants can't use them.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > I have found with most of my tanks that the green spot is the one algea that survives the competition with the plants
> 
> 
> I can tell you from experience that green spot algea is almost always a sign that your phosphates are too low.
> ...


Wow. Dips you just need to take all these tidbits of info and sit down and write a pretty comprehensive article on lighting, macros, micros, substrait, co2, and algae. I think a lot of members here would often reference such a page. You have a great wealth of knowledge to share buddy.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks!!

I have read a lot, and talked to a lot of plant ppl, and have experienced quite a bit with my tanks..








Thanks again, not a bad idea.. I am not really good at organizing such a thing tho lol


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

Nice plant man! I hope mine will grow like that once I get the new 130watt power compact system on my 30gallon tall tank w/ CO 2 injection. I really do! But yours are awesome. Im jealous!









ICEMAN!!


----------

